# Leaking oil pan



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi.
As if my troubles have not been hard enough!
Now my oil pan is beginning to leak on my 2002 2.2 DI. Its the small tin part at the bottom of the engine.
It seems that I can only buy genuine Nissan part for this, and they charge €265,- for it! For a pice of deep drawn metal worth €5!!!!!!!!!
I've searched Ebay and other sites with no luck.

The pan is pretty rusty, but concidering removing it and try to fix the hole(s) by welding.
Anyone have any experience!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is awful my Danish friend. What is so different about the oil pan on a diesel? Seems to me oil pans for the 2.5s aren't very expensive. Gas pedal still holding up?


----------



## kjaerlarsen (Feb 20, 2015)

I have no idea why the oil pan is so expensive for the diesel. Thinking of dismantling it on next oil shift, and weld the holes from the outside.
The gas pedal works perfectly! 
Had a 600 km. trip to Germany last weekend with no problems at all.
So regarding that problem, i am extremely pleased with the result.


----------

